# Switching from Hyoscyamine SR to regular Levsin?



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like my doctor is going to switch from a time-release or sustained release to the regular release Levsin tablets. Anyone know if these will be as effective. I'm pretty desperate right now.


----------

